# Best rides in SoCal (San Diego)?



## tsvaughn (Nov 7, 2005)

We're going to be in the San Diego area the second week of December. Help us plan our vacation!

What are the most scenic 50-100 mile rides in the area? We're willing to travel several hours outside of SD. Up the coast, into the desert? How about some good mountains to climb? We're planning on visiting the wineries in Temecula. Any good riding there?

Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't live in SD, so I can't give much advice on that area. 

I do have one idea, though. The ToC has a mountain top finish on Mt. Palomar this year. It might be fun to do that climb (~4,000') so you can brag to your buds when the pros go up it in Feb.!

JR


----------



## TheRedMiata (Sep 8, 2005)

tsvaughn said:


> We're going to be in the San Diego area the second week of December. Help us plan our vacation!
> 
> What are the most scenic 50-100 mile rides in the area? We're willing to travel several hours outside of SD. Up the coast, into the desert? How about some good mountains to climb? We're planning on visiting the wineries in Temecula. Any good riding there?
> 
> Thanks!


There are plenty of decent routes you can take in SD County. Like the previous poster, you can just go after Palomar Mtn which is about a 12 mile at 6 - 6.5%. Start at Harrah's Casino parking lot about half a mile down turn right and your on your way up to Palomar. Further east (15miles) you can climb to Mt Laguna from Julian. Between Temecula and Palomar, there are a host of smaller climbs (4 mile ascents) in the area. Further toward's the coast, you ride along PCH from San Diego all the way to LA and beyond if you really want to. Also, if your willing you can drive up to LA (1.5hrs) and start at Encanto Park and climb to Mt Baldy, or climb Angeles Crest Highway to Mt. Wilson. Better yet, drive to the coastal section of LA and ride the climbs along the Santa Monica Mountains. I participate in a yearly event there (Muholland Challenge) where you can easily get 10k/100miles. 

If you're looking for MTB routes, lots of those as well, although I'm not that familiar with them. If you don't get much info here, try bikeforums.net and go the regional section Southern California - lots of peeps there can help you out with routes.


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Check MapMyRide and Trek San Diego*

MapMyRide has a search function, just put in your location (and other criteria) and it will list a bunch of rides. 

Expect the vegetation to be closer to brown than green. 

You can also check out the Trek San Diego web site - has some organized rides and a link to a century training series - rides from 25-30 to 90+ miles, some pretty hilly and others not so bad. Also check the current posts on the Yahoo group "treksdcentury" - some more links to century training rides and often an impromptu Saturday am group ride you could hook up with.


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Kitchen Creek - Mt Laguna !!!*

Did this ride today for the first time. I'd driven parts, but never ridden them. It was the most scenic ride I've done. 62 miles, 5600 ft climbing per my altimeter, temp low 50's at start (0730) to mid 70's, low to moderate winds. Ride past oaks, pines, lots of views across canyons, saw a deer, etc. I managed a 12.9 mph average, some of the other guys doing the route were close to 17mph. About 30-45 minute drive from central SD. 

If you do this, be prepared! Most of climbing is in first 30 miles, very few places to get food, water, and no sag support. Mile 17 to 28 is very lightly travelled road, center section is gated at both ends so no cars at all. Here is the Bike Route Toaster map: 

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=24918


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I would agree that the Kitchen Creek up to Mt. Laguna, then down to 79 and back is a good ride. You get some nice views of the desert and descend down into alpine chaparral. This ride was even nicer before the fires of 2003 which burned out most of the forest along 79. 

Another fun way to ride this area is to start and finish your ride in Julian. It's a cute mtn town famous mostly for the apple pie from local apple orchards. Julian is roughly where 78 and 79 intersect. From there go south on 79, follow the Kitchen Creek - Laguna route and you should have a nice long ride with a shed-load of climbing. 

I would recommend staying away from Palomar on a weekend if you are at all uneasy with motorcycles buzzing within inches of you at 60mph. Weekdays are better. The Cole Grade ascent is steep and a real grind. Hwy 78 approaching Palomar has a rough, narrow shoulder and is fairly heavily traveled so IMO the only reason to ride that area is to bag Palomar. 

I don't know too much good riding in Temecula. I used to go out there for work and take my bike and ride up into the hills to the west of Temecula - there is a nice road that climbs up into the hills and eventually takes you to Fallbrook. There are a few areas where water crosses the road and it gets very slippery. But, it's pretty nice rolling hills. I can't remember the exact details but it's not too hard - you take Rancho California west through a business park and start climbing. Sandia Creek or one of those roads takes you all the way down to Fallbrook. From Fallbrook you could take Old Hwy 395 north, cross I-15 and then take Rainbow Valley Rd all the way back to the Temecula Valley. Just beware that most of the bigger blvds in Temecula don't have bike lanes and everyone drives stupid fast there. Hopefully someone more local to that area can share some additional routes. 

Another good ride is the coast. Most locals take it for granted since it's a staple ride. PCH from La Jolla up to Oceanside and back should get you some mileage with plenty of places to stop and have a cup or bite or brew along the way. I would recommend stopping in Pizza Port in Solana Beach and trying some of their award-winning beer.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll chime in for the Temecula rides. Temecula does have some fantastic rides. I have listed a few here that I do on a pretty regular basis from my house. The roads I have mapped out are no worse than any other roads in Southern California, there are crazy drivers in SUV's on cell phones everywhere you go.

First is the Wine Tour, if you are in Temecula you will have to try out some of the local wines (I don't condone drinking and riding, but you should at least check out where you will be drinking after you ride.)

Next is the Fire station hill. Pretty good climbing, not nearly as good as Mt. Laguna or Palomar but not too shabby.

Now for the best, Rice and Couser Canyon. This is one of the best rides in San Diego county hands down. It really looks like you are riding through Italy. Don't be surprised if you see Floyd Landis on this one, I have seen him heading this direction a lot lately when I am heading home from work in the morning.

Everyone here has listed great rides as well. I live in Temecula but work in SD so I ride down there quite a bit. Here are some maps I have made of the rides that have been mentioned here and some that have not been mentioned.

Kitchen Creek ( I rode this a few days ago, My favorite ride in SD)
Pine Creek (Horrible climb! Only do this if you hate yourself!)
Scripps Old Pro Ride (not mentioned yet but a nice 50 mile loop)
Mount Soledad If you ride all five sides you can get about 4,000' of climbing in in 32 miles with great views the whole time.
Fiesta Island (short but a fun warm up for rides at the coast)
Great Western Loop A great 40 mile loop with about 5,200' of climbing
The Coast Ride Everyone who comes to SD does this one. Tons of cars but tons of cyclists so it is pretty safe

There are many more where these came from but these are the ones I would recommend for visitors to the area. Enjoy the vacation, IM if you have any specific questions.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

I have revamped my website which covers rides in San Diego and Riverside County. It is a work in progress but if you are looking for a ride give this a quick look.

www.veloprojects.com


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey bmolly - Nice site. Just the info I'm looking for. I live about 40 miles from North County but plan on trying some of the rides in '09.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

ejr13 said:


> Hey bmolly - Nice site. Just the info I'm looking for. I live about 40 miles from North County but plan on trying some of the rides in '09.



Thanks for the input. I hope to have more rides showing up soon, I only put up rides I have done so I have an idea of what they are like. The ones on the site that are not linked yet are just waiting to go up. Now I have to start looking for rides is SD and Riverside Counties that I have not done.....

Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Enjoying my vacation in SD and following a lot of the routes. Very good cycling system with route and lanes clearly marked. Trolleys are cyclist friendly.

The trolley system is fantastic, as we're staying downtown without a car. Did Great West Loop from El Cajon station and it was 70 degrees all day. Nice. Enjoyed some parts of the Scripps Ranch ride, but did Highlands Road for some nasty pitches in the orange and avocado groves.

Tough to exit the city from the core, but working with some known routes and the trolleys seem to be working fine.

We found out that you cannot ride to Decanso from Lakeside as the route after the reservation is gravel; trying to get to Pine Valley. Alpine is nice. 

Epic Day: From El Cajon to Descanso (one of the southern routes) and then to Pine Valley to climb Mt. Laguna and return. We will try this tomorrow, last day here.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

Spunout said:


> We found out that you cannot ride to Decanso from Lakeside as the route after the reservation is gravel; trying to get to Pine Valley. Alpine is nice.
> 
> Epic Day: From El Cajon to Descanso (one of the southern routes) and then to Pine Valley to climb Mt. Laguna and return. We will try this tomorrow, last day here.


I have done the ride you are planning on doing.... but I started in Lakeside at the fire station I work out of. BTW, you can ride up the gravel road in between Viejas and Descanso.. it is pretty smooth for a "gravel road". I still prefer to use the route that goes through Alpine on Tavern Rd then goes up Japatul Rd. The map I have linked to goes through Harbison Canyon which just adds more climbing, I would skip that if you are spending that long of a day on the bike.

Enjoy the ride, it is brutal but a blast this time of year! P.S. stock up in Pine Valley, there isn't another good food/drink place until you reach the store on top of Mt. Laguna..

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2913950


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Spunout said:


> We found out that you cannot ride to Decanso from Lakeside as the route after the reservation is gravel; trying to get to Pine Valley. Alpine is nice.


If you really want to do this, just ride surface streets to East Willows Rd east of Alpine, then take the I-8 freeway shoulder to Descanso... uphill most of the way but its a nice wide shoulder. I've only done it the other direction, its FAST downhill.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*Great Resources!*

Wow, as a Portland biker getting a little tired of snow/rain and looking to head to San Diego next week for a week long vacation, I just wanted to pass along a word of thanks for sharing all the great route ideas/maps, etc. Much appreciated!


----------

